# Vorteile von Mozilla



## knulp (1. November 2003)

Hallo,

da es ja überall eine kleine Internet-Explorer-Hasser-und-Mozilla-Firebird-Fan Gemeine gibt, wollte ich mal nach den Vorteilen von mozilla gegenüber dem IE fragen.
Ich habe beide auf dem Computer, mir fällt auf, dass der Internet Explorer schneller startbereit ist (was bei meinem langsamen Rechner und meiner nciht vorhandenen Geduldigkeit sehr wichtig ist) und der Mozilla Browser manche Seiten fehlerhaft anzeigt. Jetzt sagen natürlich wieder welche, der IE ignoriert nur die Fehler im Code  aber eigentlich ist mri das egal, hauptsache es wird richtig angezeigt.  

PS: Wieso sagt man manhcmal Mozilla Firebird, manhcmal nur Mozilla, etc.?


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. November 2003)

Vorteile: Tabbed Browsing, hält sich eher an W3C-konformes HTML, sicherer, stabiler, nicht so tief ins Betriebssystem verankert, gibt es auch für andere Plattformen, Open Source, etc.

Mozilla ist aber eigentlich nicht nur ein Browser, sondern enthält zusätzlich noch Email-Client, Newsreader und IRC-Client. Firebird basiert ebenfalls auf Mozilla, beschränkt sich aber nur auf die wesentlichen Features eines Webbrowsers und ist daher deutlich kompakter und gilt als derzeit schnellster Browser, der verfügbar ist.


----------



## knulp (1. November 2003)

Was ist Tabbed Browsing?


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. November 2003)

Tabbed Browsing heisst, dass man mit einem einzigen Browserfenster mehrere Seiten in je einer Registerkarte auf haben kann und nicht - wie beim Internet Explorer - für jede Seite ein eigenes Fenster aufmachen muss.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (1. November 2003)

*-*



> der Internet Explorer schneller startbereit ist (was bei meinem langsamen Rechner und meiner nciht vorhandenen Geduldigkeit sehr wichtig ist)


Da würde ich dir eher Mozilla raten, da er für jede neue Seite - beim Tabbed Browsing - einen neuen Thread startet, was deutlich Resourcen schonender ist, als eine neue Anwendung zu starten, so wie es beim IE der Fall ist.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von knulp _
> *
> Ich habe beide auf dem Computer, mir fällt auf, dass der Internet Explorer schneller startbereit ist (was bei meinem langsamen Rechner und meiner nciht vorhandenen Geduldigkeit sehr wichtig ist) *



Das liegt aber wohl daran, dass das meiste was der Internet Explorer benötigt schon geladen ist da er ja fest ins Betriebsystem integriert ist.

Bei Mozilla hast du auch die möglichkeit das er gleich geladen wird, dann hast du im Systray ein kleines nettes Mozilla Symbol.


----------

